# I like all of HICKOK videos -- and this one is impressive as all get out.



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Keep in mind that when he is shooting slugs at the gong -- it is some 80 yards away. AND he has no sights on the gun.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I love this guy, too. He is a terrific shot with rifle or handgun. He can 'hit the gong' at 80 yards with a snub nosed revolver. He is a teacher, and a staunch supporter of our 2nd A rights.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

iv seen a bunch of his videos he is extremely knowledgeable. He is a great shot too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Love his videos. I may quit bad mouthing Mossenbergs.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

He must have the largest following on youtube, I know a bunch of people who watch his vids.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

He is the one that sold me on my idea of a 45 long colt wheel gun. Guy is pretty fun to watch but warning you may want what he shoots. Ha.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

He used to be a member on MarlinOwners way back... He is a great guy! Love all his videos... I was going to send him some of my cast 45-70 boolits to shoot on his Marlin 45-70 video but he had some already that he was using.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I saw Hickock45 on a video about crazy Russians. He was cutting down a tree with a lever action rifle. They even like him there.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Hickock45 is sort of Tennessee's ambassador to the rest of the web. You have to remember the movie Shooter. We are the "patron state of shooting stuff." Yeah, it's sort of a big deal. I love my 500 persuader. Mossberg makes a fine scattergun.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

He just confirms my want to move out of Minnesota and onto Tennessee. I constantly keep finding myself wanting what he is using.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a few in my collection that started with me watching a Hickok45 video


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

You don't want to get into a shootout against anyone whose name is Hickok


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Hickok is awesome! I can waste a whole day watching. For instance... I'm supposed to be in bed right now after having worked 3rd shift and here am reading you and watching him. ::rambo::


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The first time I watched one of his videos or heard about him, he was shooting down a Christmas tree. The last one I saw was an fnx tactical with a silencer. 15 shot .45!


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

He always has so much fun in his videos. Every so often he'll let out a giggle like a little kid. Whenever I consider buying something I look to see if he has a video out on it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have always liked Hickok45 videos! I want him to adopt me !
I wish I was 1/10th the shot he is then I'd be twice as good, LOL


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys! You just convinced me not to watch him.


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

I love his videos. He is very informative and entertaining. To me it is like going to grandpa's house. He teaches and makes it fun.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I also check to see what he has to say about any firearms I'm considering buying. Nutnfancy also has some good reviews on youtube.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I agree, Hickok is a great Youtuber and I enjoy his videos (especially the one when he shoots the Tac .45). He's just incorrect about the military using the 590A1...at least for the Air Force I can attest to. We used the M500 and the Remington 870 when we had to carry a shotty. In a dozen or so patrols with the Army, they were using the 870. We (USAF) could choose between the two, but we never had the 590. My input is kind of irrelevant to the thread at large, I just wanted throw out the facts.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> He's just incorrect about the military using the 590A1...at least for the Air Force I can attest to. We used the M500 and the Remington 870 when we had to carry a shotty. In a dozen or so patrols with the Army, they were using the 870. We (USAF) could choose between the two, but we never had the 590. My input is kind of irrelevant to the thread at large, I just wanted throw out the facts.


Just to counter -- I had heard and read that the 590A1 was developed at the request of the Navy because they were ruining too many 590 barrels getting them caught in submarine hatches as they were being closed.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

LOL...well played sir, well played.


----------

